# My piano composition



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fa-peaceful-piano-melody

What is your opinion of it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No opinion, if that's alright with you


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> No opinion, if that's alright with you


Is my composition THAT bad that nobody can say wether they like it or not?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> Is my composition THAT bad that nobody can say wether they like it or not?


The most trouble I have is with the title you gave it


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> The most trouble I have is with the title you gave it


What is wrong with the title "A Peaceful Melody"? Or is it the thread title?

Because, I clearly state that it is INSPIRED by, it is NOT "Nearer my God to thee".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> What is wrong with the title "A Peaceful Melody"? Or is it the thread title?
> 
> Because, I clearly state that it is INSPIRED by, it is NOT "Nearer my God to thee".


I misread, sorry :cheers:


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I misread, sorry :cheers:


That's alright, then.


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

ya'll skipped my post 

but about this.. it's really nice and soothing however repetitive. experiment with transitions (you return to the major key a lot). throw in some chords and different beats in some variations perhaps. you've got the chops :tiphat:


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

I enjoyed listening to your piece. It is not terrible, but it is also not exceptional. I know you are probably looking for encouragement, and I would like to oblige, especially since (I assume) you have written this as a form of offering or worship. The problem is that it is not a kindness to create false expectations. See the post in this thread from the young person just graduating with a BA in music and has no idea what to do next. 

Write for yourself. Write as a form of worship. If you succeed in creating something that moves people, you will not be in doubt, they will tell you.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

If you've got the passion for it, you should persist and see how you can improve. From humble beginnings...


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Truckload said:


> The problem is that it is not a kindness to create false expectations.


It has never been my intention to create false expectations. If this is what most people feel, I will change the thread title if possible or ask a moderator to do it.

EDIT: I cannot change the thread title, so I reported my own thread, as I could not find a moderator either.



Truckload said:


> Write for yourself. Write as a form of worship. *If you succeed in creating something that moves people, you will not be in doubt, they will tell you.*


On another forum, my music was described by words, which I would consider "moving".


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

mediumaevum said:


> It has never been my intention to create false expectations. If this is what most people feel, I will change the thread title if possible or ask a moderator to do it.
> 
> EDIT: I cannot change the thread title, so I reported my own thread, as I could not find a moderator either.
> 
> On another forum, my music was described by words, which I would consider "moving".


You misread my message. I was not indicating that YOU were creating false expectations. I was referring to myself. I'm glad you have received lots of positive feedback about your composition.


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought it was very interesting.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I like it, it's charming in its own way, not trying to be some kind of grand statement. :tiphat:

What was the original thread title? I can't believe that you'd get such an appalling response for something such as this. I'd expect Pugg at the least, to say "It's nice" or something like that.


----------

